# What makes a good Qigong teacher



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 18, 2008)

On my last post on the Wing Chun and Qigong thread I finished speaking about what I think every Qigong teacher should be able to do.

These are what I think a Qigong teacher should have or be able to do:

1.Knows Qigong theory: Has to know the workings of the Merdians and Extraordinary vessels,Kan and Li,Yin and Yang,Wu Xing(5 element theory)
San bao(three treasures of Jing,Qi,and Shen)Yi and Xin.
Adjustment and balancing of the 3 treasures,Knowledge of Neidan and Waidan,The different Dan tians and other theories.

2. Able to demonstrate the form or a working explanation of the theory:
  Should be able to show a moving form or explain the form in a manner that fits with Qigong theory.

3. Able to pick a part form or theory to explain to the students level of knowledge.

4.  Be able to answer questions student may have in the Qigong method being taught.

5. Be able to offer higher challanges or levels to the student.

6. Should foster a heart of compassion.

7. Should be able to correct problems or stagnation that the student may develop from practicing wrong.

IMO these are the basic requirements that I think a Qigong teacher should have.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2008)

Agreed



JadecloudAlchemist said:


> 7. Should be able to correct problems or stagnation that the student may develop from practicing wrong.


 
And IMO #7 is a big one if you are training real qigong with a real qigong sifu.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 24, 2008)

Jadecloud. What benefits are you looking for out a Chi Kung? Why did you decide to learn Chi Kung?


----------



## grydth (Dec 24, 2008)

1) To teach something, one has to know something. 
2) The teacher must care about the students.
3) The teacher must have knowledge about the benefits and any detriments of the Qi Gong they are teaching. Is what the teacher knows what the student seeks - or would they be better with a different system and teacher? It is also theoretically possible to practice two forms or sets of Qi Gong which would conflict with each other..... with consequences for the student.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 24, 2008)

> Jadecloud. What benefits are you looking for out a Chi Kung? Why did you decide to learn Chi Kung?


 
I think that first question is a private one.

I was very ill. Western Doctors did not know what was wrong. I happen to meet a Northern Shaolin practicer one day. I was talking to him and telling him how I have been bed ridden for most of the entire year and he taught me some Qigong exercises. I started to feel better it took about a year to be able to feel the Qi I at first felt nothing and thought the exercises were stupid lol but I noticed I was feeling better.

It was later on that I learned this was called Qigong. And later on I met teachers who knew theory and those who did not know it.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 24, 2008)

Very interesting. I am glad Chi Kung was able to help you in that fashion? The guy who taught you the Chi Kung did he teach you theory then. Or did you learn the theories later when you found a teacher who knew theory?

An I apologize for the private question. I didn't suspect that would be such a personal issue with you. Sorry?




JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I think that first question is a private one.
> 
> I was very ill. Western Doctors did not know what was wrong. I happen to meet a Northern Shaolin practicer one day. I was talking to him and telling him how I have been bed ridden for most of the entire year and he taught me some Qigong exercises. I started to feel better it took about a year to be able to feel the Qi I at first felt nothing and thought the exercises were stupid lol but I noticed I was feeling better.
> 
> It was later on that I learned this was called Qigong. And later on I met teachers who knew theory and those who did not know it.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 25, 2008)

Nope did not learn theory from him. I met him once.

Later on did I meet teachers who knew theory.
I also met teachers who did not know theory.

The ones who did not know theory supplement there practice with what I call New age Qigong.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay, So the one who originally taught you the Chi Kung to get your health back. Just showed you the movements,steps,posistions and forms. An by practicing them, with out Theory you regain your health and were healed...So the Chi Kung did infact help you by practicing it even though you didn't have any theory? 

So the key is to practice? Wouldn't you say. 

Theory with out practice is Totally useless.

Practicing correctly with out theory is of some health benefit but theory along with practice is a greater advantage. Wouldn't you say?




JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Nope did not learn theory from him. I met him once.
> 
> Later on did I meet teachers who knew theory.
> I also met teachers who did not know theory.
> ...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes even if you do not know theory you can still benefit.

If you work out you will gain benefit. However if you know how much to work out how to maximize the exercise you are doing, Know what foods will benefit you you will gain even more benefit.

The key is not just theory nor is it just practice. It is both doing and knowing.

I hope you are not misreading my posts as all theory no practice which is one extreme over another.

I am big on theory yes. The reason is because most teachers I have met either A. Do not know theory B. Mix in Newage Yoga/Reiki whatever into their Qigong.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 28, 2008)

Yoga is mainly floor strecthing and standing strecthing. Reiki is massage techniques...So How can those two be mixed with Chi Kung. Do these guys mix the theory of Yoga and Reiki together?

I mean come on really. All they have to do is read a book. There are books out there that give you the theory of Tai Chi...I mean really. I don't understand why one would need to mix the two?





JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Yes even if you do not know theory you can still benefit.
> 
> If you work out you will gain benefit. However if you know how much to work out how to maximize the exercise you are doing, Know what foods will benefit you you will gain even more benefit.
> 
> ...


----------



## grydth (Dec 28, 2008)

There is no need to mix arts, they are fine just as they are, If one wants the benefits of more than one art, it is possible to train in different arts from different teachers.

These so called fusion arts are popping up everywhere.... systems which feature a little of this and that and those. The huge majority of the originators do not appear to have significant accomplishments and experience in any, much less all, of what they purport to be teaching.

To me, most are Frankenstein creations designed to capitalize financially on the American infatuation with things which are *NEW *and trendy, plus our flaw of wishing to be certified as supergrandmastersokes11thdan after 3 months or so of 'study'. 

Then there are other matters like "Tai Chi Chih" which boasts of having removed the martial content.... and the egomaniac originator thinks _*that*_ is an achievement to boast of?

All of that said, genuine experts can and do study other arts in detail, and are sometimes able to improve their own arts by adding to and or changing certain aspects. This is a long evolutionary process, undertaken by true masters.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats pretty sad eh....





grydth said:


> There is no need to mix arts, they are fine just as they are, If one wants the benefits of more than one art, it is possible to train in different arts from different teachers.
> 
> These so called fusion arts are popping up everywhere.... systems which feature a little of this and that and those. The huge majority of the originators do not appear to have significant accomplishments and experience in any, much less all, of what they purport to be teaching.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkOverSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Yoga is mainly floor strecthing and standing strecthing. Reiki is massage techniques...So How can those two be mixed with Chi Kung. Do these guys mix the theory of Yoga and Reiki together?
> 
> I mean come on really. All they have to do is read a book. There are books out there that give you the theory of Tai Chi...I mean really. I don't understand why one would need to mix the two?





Someone who has been attuned to reiki is said to be able of tapping in a universal life energy, and can heal others using this. 

Yoga...welll, can't say much about that but you can say some people use it for more spiritual reasons not just health reasons.

Sadly a lot of new agers tend to try and mix in a lot of things together without understanding what its use is, heck, I heard a lot of stories about a 'shaman' who took some guy to a sweat house and one of them died because they thought the poor guy was astral projecting.   Really, I don't trust most new agers for this reason. >_> So if you think about a lot of myths in Tai Chi, and a lot of things about reiki and yoga you'd see how they'd try to mix them together. >.>

Not saying all new agers are idiots, just that I've been around a lot of new age, and occult websites to fulfill my curiousity. >.>


----------

